# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Стихотворные поздравления нашим форумч

## overload

*Всем женщинам всех блогов и народов*

*Неправда, что Восьмое марта
лишь раз в году имеет быть.
Сей День - лишь повод для подарков,
что можно каждый день дарить.

Мы дарим вам цветы, улыбки,
получку, тонус и подъём,
слова, колготки и открытки,
себя ночами отдаём,

прощаем ветренность и слабость,
прощенья просим у двери
и каждый день вам дарим радость
(попробуй, млин, не подари).

И, как бы не ложились карты,
мы верим вам и любим вас!
Неправда, что Восьмое марта
в году бывает только раз.*

----------


## NataG

Вот спасибо! Все - чистая правда :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Неправда, что Восьмое марта
> лишь раз в году имеет быть.
> Сей День - лишь повод для подарков,
> что можно каждый день дарить.
> 
> Мы дарим вам цветы, улыбки,
> получку, тонус и подъём,
> слова, колготки и открытки,
> себя ночами отдаём,
> ...


Ну спасибо огромное! Хоть один подтердил то, что я постоянно говорю - у меня на календаре 8 Марта круглый год)))))

А у меня поздравление всем мамам..... они ведь тоже любимые.

*К 8 Марта

Милые, милые мамы, на свете! 
В этот весенний, солнечный день,
Дети планеты, спешат вас поздравить.
И каждый, подарок уже приглядел!

Пришёл сын, с цветами,- волнуется очень.
Так много хотел маме он пожелать.
Но, только сказал:"Вот, тебе выбирал их, 
От сердца подарок! Прими его, Мать!"

И дочка сегодня волнуется что-то...
Сама рисовала сердечки она.
Ручёнка дрожала, подарок для мамы,
Раскрасила краской,- вот Мамочка, на!

Спасибо за ласку, и за заботу...
За ваши бессоные ночи, за труд!
За то что порою себя забывая,
Волнуетесь - всё таки, дети растут!

И нету для них, той заботы важнее!
Тревогу, с дороги я ей уберу!
Сегодня, с любовью смотрю я на маму...
Родная! Тебе, своё сердце дарю!
    
07.03.2008
*

----------

